# any Z's?



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

any members have any pics of there 350Z's?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Check the sig...


----------



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

nice car man.... like both sets of rims... not sure which one is current on your Z though. do u do any car shows or anything


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks. The G wheels are current, but i think I am going to put the iForged back on, with a twist this time.

I don't do car shows. I really don't have that kind of time usually. Plus, its really not my thing. My car isn't a "show" car by any means.


----------



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

yea i feel you. i never have time to go to any meets or any car shows. I usually do most of the stuff on my car for my own pleasure. Well the car is looking good.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

score! a few more 350z owners here. very nice


----------



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

any pictures of ur Z


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

should be taking a few more this week since I just installed some new wheels


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

heres my 2005 Track...


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

www.350zmotoring.com

pics in sig


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

Picture right after I got it. Still bone-stock, but I am thinking of doing some cosmetic stuff. I'd really like to get the Nismo wing put on.

Omicron


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

i like that last one


----------



## 03zcarfl (Dec 27, 2005)

andrewS1 said:


> i like that last one


I just bought an 03z car ill try to post pics


----------



## 03zcarfl (Dec 27, 2005)

*my pics of the z I just got*



03zcarfl said:


> I just bought an 03z car ill try to post pics


heres some pics of it off ebay you hve to type in the item number to see them though
Item number: 4589854202	I get it tomorrow


----------



## Zeetoyz (Aug 5, 2004)

Here's Mine 2003 Performance -Silverstone

][/]


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Zeetoyz said:


> Here's Mine 2003 Performance -Silverstone
> 
> ][/]


Nice to see a ZOS member over here.


----------



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

ohhh yea i have all new mods coming in next week. yall will enjoy


----------



## andrewS1 (Dec 2, 2005)

hey mike i shot you an email


----------



## trackmjt (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

*03 Track*


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll have to get some fresh pics, then I'll put'em up.


----------



## Mike_G (Apr 3, 2006)

sorry no pics..... :newbie:


----------



## n1np (Feb 6, 2006)

The ultra yellow really looks different in person.

Ben N1NP


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

From the day I got it. 2 months ago.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a little over a week ago at the biltmore estate in NC on a cloudy rainy day


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)




----------

